# Praise for a Moderator.



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to pass along a great deal of praise for one of our moderators here on the west coast. Dwight Ennis has been very busy since the roll-out of the new site. He does have a "real job" and he has taken a lot of his own time getting folks up to speed here. I, for one, appreciate the help he has given me.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes we owe Dwight a big thank you.  He has helped with posting pictures to signatures and a few other things I'm sure.  He is even doing things "behind the scenes" that I'm sure no one knows about except moderators.


Thank you Dwight.


Becky


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all the moderators, and especially Dwight! 

Dwight is always willing to help, even when things get crazy. In the recent days he has really worked to answer many questions and help lots of us with the transition to the new forum software while working to add direct links to much of the archived content. 

Thanks & Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I sincerely appreciate the kind words. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  I love large scale trains, I love MLS, and I love the friends I've made here, the social interaction, and the incredible resource that MLS constitutes.  I also enjoy helping out when and where I can.  Those are all the reasons I need.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I completely agree with the praise. Thanks, Dwight, for all of the help.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, Dwight even puts up with me........... Thanks. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, Dwight has done a great job helping all the masses while I'm buried in all the behind the scenes stuff. Thanks for all your help Dwight!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

A big thank you to Dwight from me too!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep! I'll add my "thanks" to all of the others! Your even-handed and temperate manner has always been a steadying influence on some of our more "heated" threads! A great deal of credit goes to you!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,


In deference to modesty, I really do think you ought to at least _blush_ a little.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


(Good job, guy.)


Dawg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In deference to modesty, I really do think you ought to at least blush a little...
I sincerely appreciate the kind words.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


I did. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif That's a "blush" face (if you hover your mouse over it in the table).  hehehe


Again, thank you everyone.  'Tis a pleasure to serve.


----------



## Rick Raively (Jan 2, 2008)

NAH, What you don't know is...


 


He is only pretending to be helpful


Really all he wants his is post count to be high again /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


 


Note: The above comment is only my thinking. It has nothing to do with the owner and or policy of this site.


 


Rick R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Ditto for Dwight! 


 


Thanks again for the resize!


 


Cale


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also like to thank Dwight for his help. His signature instruction post got my signature working! Thanks a bunch Dwight.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good lord.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif   His head is going to be so big now he wont fit through the door to the  Moderators Meeting room /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif    Maybe we can get him to come through the sliding glass door form the Moderators pattio/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


Note toShad:   Order a set  of french doors for the  Moderators meeting room 


Yes he is a  great help to everyone


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an FYI - We're experiencing a BIG storm (for here anyway).  It took out my broadband, and my phone line is out too.  The broadband is currently working again, but I have no idea for how long.  So if you've emailed or PMed me, and I haven't responded, it's because I've been offline.  I'm going to try and catch up now while the broadband is working, but no guarantees.


Helluva time for my service to go out.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

All the above, Dwight....   Thanks for everything and hope you don't float away... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hipp Hipp Hooray for Dwight... for taking his own time and help out so many here with this new change over, and looks better than the old program.


It looks like there is a lot of new thing /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif in here to get in trouble with./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


 Tks for all of the help with us to.   Noel  &  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gifJane


Oh. and coulden't resist to inset this here... Sorry Shad, I just had to do it.


Dwights other steam kit.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


 










Found it in *Toddalin post*.  Great disasters in model train history... laf.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody let the boiler get WAY too low on water.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa....I gotta ride to Sacramento with Dwight on Sunday for the train show. I need ROOM in the RAV for me....and his head swelling mght impede comfort by yours truly. 

Then again...he do deserve all these attaboys.


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I made it in! About time../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Boy oh boy seven years of supporting a site and I become a passenger again... NUTS/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just why I stay out of live steam.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Howard,


It's about time! The train almost left without 'ya!


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

* I would like to add my thanks to Dwight also. He fixed my sig, so now I can enjoy it. He has been very helpful and paitent with all of us. I would also like to Thank Shad, for *_IMPROVING _ the site, it is easier to go from one place to another and I just discovered that, after you post replyand hit the back button, it will not take back to your reply, it takes you back to fourm section. Tha is COOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL. Thanks again to evryone that is helping the transition from old to new. Cliff


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and his head swelling mght impede comfort by yours truly.


Don't worry Mikey - I can always bungee cord you to the roof rack. The rain is supposed to taper off to showers by tomorrow, so it won't be so bad.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight who? Oh, you mean that multi-talented fellow who puts all of my modeling efforts to shame! A good and loyal friend and a definite asset to this forum in a good many ways.


----------

